# Italy Serie A 17-18 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 13, 2009)

Siena v Reggina
 17/01/2009 17:00 GMT
  1.80 3.10 4.50 statsAll Bets (29) 
AC Milan v Fiorentina
 17/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  1.70 3.20 5.00 statsAll Bets (31) 
Atalanta v Inter
 18/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  4.30 3.20 1.80 statsAll Bets (29) 
Cagliari v Udinese
 18/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.20 3.00 3.20 statsAll Bets (29) 
Catania v Bologna
 18/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  1.90 3.10 4.00 statsAll Bets (29) 
Chievo v SSC Napoli
 18/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  3.00 3.00 2.30 statsAll Bets (28) 
Lecce v Genoa
 18/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.60 2.90 2.70 statsAll Bets (29) 
Sampdoria v Palermo
 18/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  2.00 3.00 3.75 statsAll Bets (29) 
Torino v Roma
 18/01/2009 14:00 GMT
  3.75 3.00 2.00 statsAll Bets (29) 
Lazio v Juventus
 18/01/2009 19:30 GMT
  3.10 2.90 2.30 statsAll Bets (30)


----------



## danyy (Jan 15, 2009)

The situation here is hard so i dont think im gonna bet some matches except Roma...
Roma never disappoint me so they are my favourite team to bet on.But im not sure im gonna do that cuz i still dont know the starting players and when Vuchinic will be available...
The team is playin good despite the fact that Totti is out.Yesterday they made me happy when beat off sampdoria so i hope they will repeat it at sunday but its too soon now.
Other that concern me is the fact that Torino is playin good at home and they are getting points every 2 of 3 matches at home but they got win from Napoli last time so i hope this time they will lose.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 19, 2009)

90th minute goal, that would have cut my life with months  :twisted:


----------

